# Hello from Washington



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome!
I'm from Seattle! Currently living on Vashon Island!!!!!!
If you want to talk trainer talk let me know!
Hope to see pictures soon!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

welcome Brass,

I live in Bellevue. I have lived in the Seattle area all my life.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

So many cool people in western washington... And I'm in lowly north idaho! Poo! 

Anywho, welcome. Hope to see your posts
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brasstackx (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks! And yes, I might want to pick you're brain a bit if you don't mind! I'm trying to figure out which parts of the island might be good for a trail bum like myself to set up--and if we wind up on Vashon I'll probably be looking for a low key stable to get involved (lessons and/or a part time lease) with while I get re-accustomed to riding before I start horse shopping for myself. Do you have any suggestions in either area?


----------



## Brasstackx (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes that came in while I was responding to Klassic


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. There are a number of members that are in WA-more might be chiming in soon. Hope you find a good place to indulge in the horse activities you like. Western? English? Something else?


----------



## Brasstackx (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks! 
I lean towards English in a loose sort of way. That's what I grew up with, so I'm more comfortable in English saddles. I'm mostly interested in trails, possibly endurance...although I've been a little intrigued by reigning of late. Who knows what I'll end up doing? It's all just an excuse for working with horses as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi from Maple Valley! 

Only caveat with Vashon Island is that transporting a horse could get to be a bit expensive if you ever have any plans of competing at shows or trailering anywhere. 

But you know that, eh?


----------



## Brasstackx (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes indeed! I don't really have a ton of interest in shows, but the cost of transporting myself too and from the island is certainty a point I'm considering!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay, sorry I was out riding in a clinic today, hauled off the island and went to pierce county. 

Island info:
Jennifer Verharen is great...she is a dressag trainer and starting soon will be just doing clinic type scheduling for her students. I worked with her for a few years and got slot out of it!

Hannah Knabeal (spelling on last name?!) dressage/jump trainer, great rider! I am hoping to get into a few jump lessons with her this next month. 

Bay Breeze Farms....if your basic and young and just want to have fun (nit trying to rhym! Haha) he can give you what you want....not someone I would go to and is pricey for board. 

Cici Carson with westside stables is a god start for trail riding and low-key riding 
Her daughter does dressage and has her own barn too, Ashley Raoun (again last name spelling?!?) good as well

That's all I can't think of off the top of my head.

As for trail riding, we have TONS of trails to ride on!! We have a horse park, doing fundraisers for our covered arena 

If you want to come meet the horse community April 13th is a pony club schooling dressage/jump show! Great place to make friends and talk to pleople!

Good luck!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi from bellingham!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi from Bellingham as well!

It's always cool to have people from the forum near you. I don't know why it's so exciting, but it always seems to be.

Also, this forum does require one thing. Pictures! We ALWAYS want pictures! =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello from Yakima! Not too far away...I worked up on White Pass giving trail rides a couple summers ago, lots of awesome trails up there you'll have to check out this summer! I'm also part of a cutting barn here in Yakima...you could always head this way for a lesson on cows!


----------



## brianjharmon (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello from Monroe! Have you heard anything about the Evergreen State Fairgrounds? There's a really awesome community of people that do events here.


----------

